# Fingernail bit



## plane collector (Jun 3, 2010)

Does anyone know who is manufacturing these bits? Preferably one of the companies who are selling cheaper as I've had good experience with Samona and others for light work at least. 

I couldn't find one in Freud's catalogue but I don't know if their catalogue is complete. One thing is apparent and that is that Freud doesn't appear to want to produce new bits on request. As an additional question: Does anybody know a company that is interested in manufacturing new and different profiles?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Don,

Others here have made posts referencing companies making profiles to order... Will someone who is aware of some please post them? Even more so, if someone has had a custom profile manufactured and has some insight on the price of this please speak out?

I've no experience in this and haven't looked in part because I've *assume-d* (yes, "ass" "u" "me") the custom machining required to get something made would make a HSS profile quite expensive and a carbide-tipped one *mighty* expensive for a quantity-one bit. Now if this was for a commercial production run and you wanted 100 of a particular bit... I dunno.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey don.. MLCS makes the fingernail bits...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics/fingernl.jpg

as for custom bits. do a google search on "custom made router bits"..appears to be quite a few outfits out there willing to make one off's...


----------



## plane collector (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Jim. I don't expect a company to make a one-off for cheap but when a bit profile is suggested it may sometimes be to the company's advantage to do it if they are going to sell a fair quantity. In the case I had in mind it was a bit for a special application for bamboo rodbuilding. (without getting into too much detail)

Thanks Bill. I'll check out MLCS for what they have available. And also, what is readily available from me, being on Vancouver Island, B.C.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Although I buy Amana bits only when there is no other choice (reason: I bought what were labeled metric sized but the bits themselves are marked in imperial units that are close to but not identical to the metric sizes), they seem willing to make bits to custom specs.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

plane collector said:


> Thanks Jim. I don't expect a company to make a one-off for cheap but when a bit profile is suggested it may sometimes be to the company's advantage to do it if they are going to sell a fair quantity. In the case I had in mind it was a bit for a special application for bamboo rodbuilding. (without getting into too much detail)


Here is one company that has notations in their catalog when the item was an idea submitted by a customer.

Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mftha said:


> Although I buy Amana bits only when there is no other choice (reason: I bought what were labeled metric sized but the bits themselves are marked in imperial units that are close to but not identical to the metric sizes), they seem willing to make bits to custom specs.


Thanks for jogging the brain cells Tom. I thought I had seen somewhere that did custom bits.
Custom Insert Router Bits and Shaper Cutters by Amana Tool

10 bit minimum order and, I suspect will be some additional charges; tooling, setup, etc.


----------

